# Slate roof sealing



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Slate roofs do not use a sealer. If it's leaking there's something wrong.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh I kinda shuttered just reading that question. :whistling2: :whistling2:


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Putting any sealer on a slate roof raises the cost of any repairs exponentially.
Since slate are replaced and charged by the piece, one broken slate where the homeowner slaps some cement on the opening, will cause 5 to 7 slate to need to be replaced, not the one. Jobs that would cost $300.-$500. will often exceed $2,000.00 if the home owner decides to use cement or anything else, including coating in a DIY effort.
If you want to go the DIY route, buy a roll of .019 Black/Brown aluminum and cut slate sized pieces from it and and slip the pieces under and over the broken slate to make temporary repairs. Then, when a professional comes to make the permanent repairs, the cost will not increase.
Conversely, if you go ahead and put enough goop on the roof, a once permanent roof will need to be replaced, most likely with a shingle roof that will have to be replaced every 10-20 years.
And the cement/sealer, will fail right from the start.


----------

